# Storing Wetsuit



## xxmimixx (4 Oct 2012)

The end of open water season has arrived and it's time to store my wetsuit.

At the moment is dry, clean folded in a fabric bag in the understair cupboard (not airing one).

Will it be ok? Or do I need to hang it properly somewhere else?

Thanks


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2012)

> clean folded


never fold a wetsuit you will crease it


----------



## VamP (4 Oct 2012)

Mine just hangs on a suit hanger. Seems happy there.


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> Mine just hangs on a suit hanger. Seems happy there.


 
in your wardrobe? I dont have much room in mine


----------



## Piemaster (4 Oct 2012)

Mines hanging in the garage. Garage because its smell is unwelcome in the matrimonial bedroom.


----------



## Arsen Gere (4 Oct 2012)

numbnuts is right, better hung up as folks say. Mine's on a coathanger in the spare room, it was in the garage last year without any problems.


----------



## derrick (4 Oct 2012)

Always hung my one up in the spare room.


----------



## VamP (4 Oct 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> in your wardrobe? I dont have much room in mine


 

Nah, in the bike room... erm, I mean in the spare bedroom cough cough...


----------



## slowmotion (4 Oct 2012)

Piss off!
http://www.rip101.com/product/Rip-Curl-****-Off-Wetsuit-Cleaner.aspx

EDIT: the link won't work because the naughty word filter removed the word p%ss. "P%ssoff" is a wetsuit cleaner and conditioner, BTW


----------



## xxmimixx (5 Oct 2012)

ok I can hung it in the garage but wont the low temperature in winter / dampness damage the neoprene in any way?

Cheers


----------



## Leightonr (4 Jan 2013)

Mine is hung up in the cloakroom but it is the first one I have owned and since I already had small nail tears in it I am taking extreme care


----------



## Saluki (4 Jan 2013)

VamP said:


> Mine just hangs on a suit hanger. Seems happy there.


That's where I hung mine, stuck it in the cupboard under the stairs and it was fine there. My ex Mother-in-law complained about the 'horrendous' smell. There wasn't a horrendous smell, silly mare. Another good reason for hanging it in the stair cupboard though.


----------



## MattHB (4 Jan 2013)

Hang it anywhere it'll stay dry. Male sure it's rinsed of any chlorine and/or salt


----------



## xxmimixx (14 Jan 2013)

It's almost time to get it out of hibernation!


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jan 2013)

If it's been in the sea, then it'll need rinsing in clean water before storage else it'll go manky. If last used in fresh water, then just needs drying. Can be stored hung up, in a sack, or in a heap on the floor - so long as it's dry. I've owned (caving) wetsuits for 30 odd years, so know what I'm talking about so no need to overthink storage details. Basically needs only marginally more care than a pair of wellies.


----------

